# Brush Cutter Recommendation for Trail Clearing



## PeeOnTheTree (Nov 24, 2013)

I am not a pro. I clear trails a few wekends a year. This year I am putting in a trail that goes through 2km (1.4mi) of alpine blueberry bushes, then 6km (4mi) of clearing slide alder on an old road bed (up to 2' diameter). I am in PNW where its wet.

Any recommendation for a brushcutter/blade that will handle my needs but something I would only use a few times a year? It needs to be gas powered. Some guys use the Stihl FS-250 with success. I will do the same, but if I can get away with a cheaper saw I would be happy to. I dont make any money at making trails. 

thanks!


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 27, 2013)

Echos are cheap, 
poulans are too. 
The FS 250 is nice, 
but a FS 90 will do.


----------



## PeeOnTheTree (Nov 27, 2013)

Lost in the woods, in the dark, and alone
My hands were bleeding down to the bone
You threw a lifeline
And it came just in time
To clear the bushes in this damn combat zone


----------



## alderman (Dec 3, 2013)

Keep an eye on Craigslist for a used Shindaiwa commercial brush cutter--C35, C350, or B45 and you will be set. I've found some before for $125 or less and personally don't think you could do better with a Stihl or Husky.

Shindaiwa T25 small trimmer. Shindaiwa B45 Commercial Brushcutter
Bottom: Shindaiwa C350 Commercial Brushcutter
The B45 or C350 should do what you need to do with a good blade.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Dec 3, 2013)

Did you mean 2' diameter? A FS250 is working hard with 2" stuff and a chisel blade. Can you use a Bob Cat 6 miles of trail is a long way to clear by hand.


----------



## Deleted member 27831 (Dec 14, 2013)

My company uses Stihl FS130 brush cutters with great success. Make sure you get the bicycle handlebar and the harness. Lighter than the FS250, but with less power, we find its enough power and handling a lighter tool keeps us working happily all day long.

Our secret weapon is a Beaver Blade. DR Mower products now sells these. They are basically a heavy disk with a saw chain on them. They work much, much better than the standard saw blades you'll find at the saw shop. Cost a bit more, but are totally worth it. We can cut trees up to 6" in diameter with them faster than a chainsaw can.


----------



## CTYank (Dec 21, 2013)

Still using the 22cc Echo SRM-200 I bought in the late '70s. Key is the rigid straight shaft. Has only needed a carb rebuild & new clutch shoes.
10" blade with 8 teeth for less than 1" stuff. Ellse an 80-tooth. Basic Echo blades.


----------



## john_bud (Dec 24, 2013)

I have 3 brush cutters from home owner quality Husky to commercial quality EFCO. But for 6 kilometers of trail, I'd use a tractor with bush hog. Far more appropriate tool for that scope of task, IMHO. Look into renting or finding a neighbor with a tractor and cutter that you can pay to do the deed. Any hand held cutter that can stand up to that use, will be in the $1000 range (new).


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 24, 2013)

I do quite a bit of brush removal. Most string trimmer/brush cutters are capable, but probably poor choices. A walk behind brush cutter would be a better primary weapon. With a chainsaw for sturdier stuff. Sure, it's out of budget to purchase. But I'd rent one for one or two weekends a year and be done pronto.

http://www.pecobrushcutters.com/



If you really just want to store and maintain something all year to use a couple times. One of these would probably still get it done.


----------

